# 1992 Craftsman Lawn Tractor II, 12 HP, 38, mystery part



## ugmold (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

New to forum. I have owned this 1992 Craftsman Lawn Tractor II, 12 HP, 38 Mower Deck 5 Speed for a couple of years and it works pretty good, recently sharpened the blades, which probably should be replaced, but afterwards I was mowing and I heard a clatter, and out shot a piece of sheet metal. Here it is, 3rd set off images down. 

http://www.goomer.com/misc/crafstman-lawn-tractor/

It was pretty bent up, and I can't imagine where it goes.

Thanks for looking,

-Forrest


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ugmold! That piece looks to be part of a mulch kit. It's not really essential.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..ugmold.. It looks like your muffler guard it could have fell off, and you ran over it without seeing it. Check the front of the tractor to see if it is missing.


----------



## ugmold (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks tractor beam. I have mowed the lawn twice without it. I bet it is the muffler guard, though, I'll have to check when I get home from work. Thanks wjjones.


----------



## ugmold (Jul 4, 2013)

WJ, you got it it! Now that I know where it came from I see it in the manual as a heat shield. I'm going to bend it back and re-install.

Another question, if you don't mind. Is the transaxle dry? I didn't see any maintenance in the manual except to keep it clean.

Thanks again,

-Forrest



wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..ugmold.. It looks like your muffler guard it could have fell off, and you ran over it without seeing it. Check the front of the tractor to see if it is missing.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It seems like there should be oil in the geared tranny but I cant remember what kind maybe someone can lend some info on that? I think it uses the same 20w50 like the hydros but I am not sure.


----------



## ugmold (Jul 4, 2013)

I noticed what looked like a drain plug while was under there. I suppose there may be no need considering the number of miles accumulated mowing an average yard, even after 20 years.

I ordered up some new drive belts, the mower deck belt has so many splits in it I'm surprised it hasn't snapped.

Been looking around for new blades, and am pretty confused. I have the original part number, perhaps it has been superseded, but not much comes up searching.

There is a vendor on ebay that looks like he carries everything I'm going to check with him.

Thanks again.
Forrest


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number is usually beneficial to identify your SPECIFIC tractor.

For blades, try Google-
AYP + part#


----------



## Bakes (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi there, I have a 92, 5 speed craftsman, and im replaceing the deck belt. There is this mystery "M" bracket on it. Does belt run through it, or on the outside of it? Thanks!


----------



## Bakes (Aug 30, 2013)

any help would be great!!


----------



## Bakes (Aug 30, 2013)

I have it doesnt show the M breckett on the manual


----------



## Bakes (Aug 30, 2013)

i have the same tractor, can you tell me if the deck belt run through the M breacket on the mower deck?..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bakes said:


> any help would be great!!


 I would say on the inside of the bracket. Do you have a tractor model#?


----------



## ugmold (Jul 4, 2013)

No, the belt goes on the outside, it is just a guide.


----------



## Bakes (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks, it work great!! Good info!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ugmold said:


> No, the belt goes on the outside, it is just a guide.




Good call ugmold..:thumbsup:


----------

